# Alternative in HTML zu PHP-include()



## flukas (18. April 2006)

Hallo!

Habe eine Domain, an der PHp nicht auszuführen geht. Deshalb brache ich eine Alternative in javaScript oder besser HTML zum Befehl "include()" bei PHP.

Kann da jemand helfen?

mfg Flukas


----------



## D@nger (18. April 2006)

Hallo,
in HTML gibt's da nur den iframe. Es gibt zwar auch das Object-Tag, aber iframe ist hier die beste Lösung. Einbinden kannst du eine Seite wie folgt:

```
<iframe src="deineseite.htm"></iframe>
```


----------



## Maik (19. April 2006)

Weitere Informationen zum iframe-Element findest du auf SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Frames / Eingebettete Frames.


----------



## flukas (19. April 2006)

OK, gibt es da aber nicht etwas praktischeres, weil der iframe ist
1. unpraktisch
2. vom design her scheusslich(kann geändert werden, ich weiss)
3. kann immer gescrollt werden, auch wenn die Leisten nicht angezeigt werden

@ danger: Kannst du den object-tag genauer erklären?

mfg flukas


----------



## Flex (19. April 2006)

Vielleicht ist ja SSI aktiviert...?
http://de.selfhtml.org/servercgi/server/ssi.htm


----------



## D@nger (19. April 2006)

Hallo,
also zu 1. Warum unpraktisch?
2. Warum vom Design her schlecht? Den sieht man garnicht wenn man den Rahmen abstellt.
3. Das kann man abstellen.

zu 4. Nein, kann ich leider nicht, da musst du mal selfhtml'en.


----------



## Maik (19. April 2006)

Das object-Element dient zum Einbinden von externen Datenquellen in ein HTML-Dokument. Dies können Multimedia-, aber auch Text-, oder HTML-Dateien sein.

Weitere und nähere Infos findest du im Kapitel SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Multimedia / Objekte einbinden.


----------

